# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Как отключить NetBIOS?

## Geser

NetBIOS - протокол для обмена ресурсами в локальной сети. Даёт возможность удалённого доступа к компьютеру. Имеет ряд уязвимостей, позволяющих производить сетевые атаки. Если Вы уверены, что не хотите никому давать доступ к вашим файлам (и иметь доступ к файлам и принтерам других) настоятельно рекомендуется его отключить.

В Windows XP:

1. В свойствах отдельно взятого соединения необходимо удалить (если имеется несколько сетевых подключений – повторить нижеследующее для остальных соединений) : 
- *Клиент для сетей Microsoft* 
- *Служба доступа к файлам и принтерам сетей Microsoft* 
- *NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS – совместимый транспортный протокол* 
- Протокол Интернета (TCP/IP) – Дополнительно – WINS – *отключить NetBios через TCP/IP* 
2. Остановка служб операционной системы. 
Остановить службу *Обозреватель компьютеров* 
Остановить службу *Модуль поддержки NetBios через TCP/IP* 
Остановить службу *TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper* 

В Windows 98:

Чтобы отключить NetBIOS, зайдите в 'Мой компьютер'->'Панель управления'->'Сеть', и убедитесь, что ваши настройки соответствуют нижеописанным (приведите их в соответствие): 
У вас НЕ должен быть установлен 'Клиент для сетей Microsoft'

У вас НЕ должен быть установлен 'Служба общего доступа к файлам и принтерам'

У вас НЕ должен быть установлен 'IPX/SPX совместимый протокол'

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

